# Running Virtual Villagers 5 with netbooks



## lil'un (Jan 31, 2011)

will it work?, it runs ubuntu not windows, please say it works will be so happy!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 31, 2011)

err

ubuntu?    probably not

you can try usinf wine  but not guarentee


----------

